# Welcome Snow Trac Owners



## Melensdad

I've noticed we've had a few new members join up here and I know of a few lurkers who have contacted me via email who have been visiting here.

I just want to welcome all of you here, to my knowledge there is no one place to talk about Snow Tracs, trade parts, discuss repair or restoration issues.  Christer Morland's site is the best resource we all have, however it has not been updated in a year, he does have some great information posted and still is the best single place I've found.

I'd like to encourage everyone to feel free to upload their photos and start any topic you feel would be of interst or concern.  There are not many of us around, but we may be able to use this forum to share our information and keep our ST's in good running order.

Bob


*EDIT:*  Just to add something that some Snow-Trac owners may not be aware of, there is a lady named Debbie who digitized some original *Snow Trac ST4 parts and operating manuals*.  She sells them on eBay on a CD Rom.  Debbie sells under the name "ladygazelle7" and here is a link to her ebay auctions . . . Operating & Parts Manuals on Ebay


  Po prostu (dopiero co) dodawać coś co (żeby; który) niektóre (pewna ilość; niedużo) *Snow-Trac* właściciele może (maj; majowy) nie jest zdający sobie sprawę, tam jest pani wyznaczana (nazwany) *Debbie* kto (który) *digitized* niektóry pierwotny Śnieg *Trac* *ST4* częście i działający (operujący; działanie; operowanie) kierownictwa. Ona sprzedaje & (oni) na *eBay* na *CD* *Rom*. *Debbie* sprzedaje pod imieniem (nazwa) "*ladygazelle7*" i tutaj jest łączność jej *ebay* licytacje. . . Działanie (operowanie) & Kierownictwa Części na *Ebay* 


Ajouter juste quelque chose que quelques propriétaires de Neige-Trac peuvent ne pas se rendre compte de, il y a une dame appelée Debbie qui a digitalisé quelques pièces originales de Trac ST4 de neige et operating manual. Elle les vend sur eBay sur des ventes de Rom. Debbie de CD sous le nom de "ladygazelle7" et voici un lien à ses enchères ebay. . . Manuels d'opération et de pièces sur Ebay


Etwas gerade addieren, daß einige Schnee-Trac Inhaber möglicherweise nicht bewußt sein können, es eine Dame gibt, die Debbie genannt wird, der einige ursprüngliche Schnee Trac ST4 Teile und operating manual digitalisierte. Sie verkauft sie auf eBay auf CD Rom. Debbie Verkäufen unter dem Namen "ladygazelle7" und ist hier eine Verbindung zu ihrem ebay versteigert. . . Funktionieren u. Teil-Handbücher auf Ebay


----------



## Doc

Welcome guys!  I don't own a Snow Trac but sure enjoy the pics.  If you have a project going or general pics of your rigs please show em off here!
Thanks,
Doc


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Thanks for the welcome Bob.  I will be leaving next week (if the weather is good) for Canada to get my two Snow Masters.  I am trying to set up a parts distribution center here in Nevada for the Snow Tracs and Masters.  I have alot of parts on there merry way to me and will see what kind of prices I can get more for.  So far everything has been pretty decent.  The beauty about these vehicles is how simple they are.  That equates to reliability.  So parts even though there are not many should last a long time.  I plan on stocking the higher wear items.  I may even start to manufacture the grousers.  Anyway thanks again for the welcome and all the help.  When I get back I will start an article on Cold weather survival.  Cheers and good luck.


----------



## dmeisner

Thanks Bob for the help with the photo.  Attached a picturre of my 68 snowmaster running in 2 feet of 7% snow.  Wonderful machines.
D. Meisner


----------



## Melensdad

dmeisner said:
			
		

> Thanks Bob for the help with the photo.  Attached a picturre of my 68 snowmaster running in 2 feet of 7% snow.  Wonderful machines.
> D. Meisner


Glad to see you got it!  It took me a few tries to size it properly - _mostly because I screwed it up the first couple of times!  _

It looks like the snow is coming down pretty hard, how much snow dropped during that storm?  Where is the photo taken and what do you use your Snow Master for (work or pleasure)?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

He is going skiing!  I'll be there myself Friday! Dmiesner, nice Snow Master!


----------



## dmeisner

Bob,
Please forgive the late response.  I use my snow master for access to the backcountry-strictly for friends and family.  I have used my cat for everything form hunting Chukar partridge to the recovery of buried/stuck equipment and vehicles.  Most often we use the cat to access ski tererain.  I have never encountered snow that I could not navigate in the snowmaster.  Sincerely, I have run my machine during some fantastic snow events and at elevations in excess of 10,000 feet.  This cat seems to prefer cold snow to corn, the warmer/wet snow will fill up the grousers with ice and compromise the performance.  The only thing that I have been plagued by with my cat is over-heating.  As a consequence of the hard work and high underhood temps, my steering seems to suffer at times.   We're  just patient with her.   The picture that I posted is in no-telum canyon.
Regards,
dmeisner


----------



## Melensdad

dmeisner, we're glad you joined us.  The photo you posted and the pictures of your ski trip posted by Snowcat Ops were pretty amazing too.  I'd appreciate it if you could write up a comparision of the Snow Master versus the Super Imp, I'm sure both have their good & bad points.

We've have an unblievably bad snow year this year, temps have been well above normal for most of the winter, we had stretch of weather lasting over a month and a half when the temps were above freezing so we've had inches of rain when we should have had a foot or two of snow!


----------



## ST4 JAPAN

Just joined this forum.
Hi to all other owners out there.
Many Snow Masters and SnowTracs are alive and well, in everyday use in Japan.
Look foward to Chatting


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Welcome aboard!  Have any more cool pictures?  Nice Snow Master!  Is that yours?  Tell us  a bit about yourself.  What do you do with your snow master mainly?


----------



## Melensdad

Everyone made fun of the Japanese thead that I started a while back.  But I guess it might have done some good. *雪Tracs のための日本の訪問者*

Nick it is nice to have you on the forums.  Nick joins us from Hokkaido the nothern island of Japan.  Nick, I know you are looking for parts.  Please feel free to post any questions you have and parts requests in the Restoration area.  Photos are often helpful with parts requests because they help to narrow down some of the specifics about the machines, as some years differed slightly.

Also if you need manuals just let me know, I can mail those to you on CD in PDF format.


----------



## ST4 JAPAN

*Kiwi in Japan*

Great forum
So happy that there are others out there.
I use my cats for day to day transport for 8 months of the year.
My house is 2km from the nearest plowed road so My machines get alot of shuttle work.
Bought both of mine in a bad state, non runners usual story, restored them and now have reliable transport.
Alot of Snowtracs,masters came to Hokkaido in the late 70,s I think, worked for the phone provider NTT and electricity provider Hokuden. Maybe up to 20units.
 Were auctioned of in the late 80s most bought by 2 guys and now have dispersed into the local comunity, only a couple as well as mine are runners.
But there are wrecks everywhere around my local town.
Parts in general are not hard to come buy, just tyres, variator belts and track rubber is all "weathered" to say the least, I am in the market for tyres especially. Any help in sourcing them would great.

Thanks


----------



## Snowcat Operations

ST4 JAPAN,
Forums member CHRISTER has the biggest spare parts inventory going. I would try him first. I know GOODYEAR makes a tire that will work for the LARGE boggies. You can find the smaller boggies usually at Agricultural tire shops online. They are not the typical smooth tire but will work. I say try CHRISTER first.


----------



## ST4 JAPAN

Hi Everyone
Waiting patiently for snow here in Japan just as elseware.
Here are a few shots of abandoned non operational cats around the local farms.
I will post more as get around them.
Someone mentioned that they were used to groom the slopes for the winter olympics in Sapporo.
That as far as I know is incorrect, none of the cats I have seen are equiped with the rollers or the evidence of them having been fitted.
As for the grooming, my friend owns two of the first pistens in Japan and he assures me that they were brought in for the olmpics and has photos of them being used downtown as the city was snowed in during the games, all public services stopped etc. Great publicity for the Austrians sadly not for the Swedish.
I will send some photos of the early pistens as they now stand if anyone is interested.
The other cat in these photos is an early Ohara.
Cheers for a great forum


----------



## ST4 JAPAN

The other photos


----------



## Melensdad

ST4 JAPAN said:
			
		

> Someone mentioned that they were used to groom the slopes for the winter olympics in Sapporo.
> That as far as I know is incorrect, none of the cats I have seen are equiped with the rollers or the evidence of them having been fitted.
> As for the grooming, my friend owns two of the first pistens in Japan and he assures me that they were brought in for the olmpics and has photos of them being used downtown as the city was snowed in during the games, all public services stopped etc. Great publicity for the Austrians sadly not for the Swedish.


 Wow that is interesting the only evidence that I have seen about the Snow Tracs being used as groomers were in magazine articles.  There is no proof that those were particularly accurate, and at least the American press has been known to make mistakes.  If you look at post #2 in the VW TRENDS article thread, on the left side of the page the photo caption claims the picture is attributed to Snow Tracs in Japan for the '72 Olympics.  Again, I don't know what actually happened 30+ years ago, but it seems that if the ST4s were used, then there would be some units left in the area that actually had evidence of grooming attachments.  Perhaps both ST4s and Pisten Bully's were used at the Olympics?

By the way those are some cool photos, it is a shame the units are in such a sorry state of repair.  Hopefully someone will restore those.  But what is that odd looking snowcat with the yellow canvas top?  I've never seen one like that?  Is it a Japanese or Asian brand?  Do you know anything about it?  Can we get some more photos of it?

Something else that I find interesting is that ALL of the Aktiv units in your photos are the wide track Snow Masters.  Those were made in far smaller numbers than the Snow Trac.  Perhaps only the Snow Master units were exported to Japan?


----------



## Ice Queen

Bob, stop drooling, you can't rescue them all.  Welcome to ST4 JAPAN, it is lovely to have more people coming in, all like minded, Snowtrac nuts!


----------



## ST4 JAPAN

There are a few SnowTracs ,1 operational and a few wrecks.The rest are Masters. I will send some pics as I take them.
Here are a few more of the local oldies.
Yes the Oharas are Japanese, the yellow canvas one is one of the first maybe 50s era looks alot like a pickup mated with a small tank, the SM15 was one of the first used by private owners, All mechanical drive with a wet clutching system.
They changed to hydralics in the late 80s
Hope you enjoy the pics.


----------



## ST4 JAPAN

The Ohara SM15


----------



## Lyndon

Just to set the record straight: 5 Brand New Snow Masters were shipped to Japan for the Winter Olympics. The Picture in VW trends was supplied by Bob Persons, the president and Owner of AKTIV, included in the series was actual pictures of the machines on the slopes in the Olympics. The Pics have developing dates on the back sides. They had Silver roofs and Silver roof Racks.


----------



## ST4 JAPAN

I suppose it is possible that the 5 delivered to Sapporo didnt remain in country after the Olympics and went onto promo elsewhere?
I live about 1hours drive from Sapporo so I will keep my eyes open for a hydralic equiped machine I suppose the groomer gear is very rare now.
Here are a few more of the local Masters and Tracs.
One local engineer has three Masters in a good state of repair, thats his under the blue sheets.
The single Master photographed from the front is for sale for approx $2700US.
Hope you enjoy the pics.


----------



## ST4 JAPAN

A few more


----------



## Warren

Lyndon said:
			
		

> Just to set the record straight: 5 Brand New Snow Masters were shipped to Japan for the Winter Olympics. The Picture in VW trends was supplied by Bob Persons, the president and Owner of AKTIV, included in the series was actual pictures of the machines on the slopes in the Olympics. The Pics have developing dates on the back sides. They had Silver roofs and Silver roof Racks.



Here are the photos Lyndon is talking about:














You can see larger copies of these photos at http://www.snow-trac.com/photos-olympics.htm


----------



## Melensdad

Hi Warren,
(for people who don't know who Warren is, he operates a dedicated Snow Trac site that we have several cross links with, the site is under development but will be the best record keeping site for Snow Trac history when it is done)​  Looks like you are back from your vacation!  Thanks for posting the photographs.  They clearly show the Olympic logo on them!

I guess the mystery now is _What happened to those Olympic Snow Masters_?  It appears that all 5 of them were equipped the same.  

One interesting thing to note, in the photo with the 5 Snow Masters lined up, all appear to have roof racks, and all appear to be 7 passenger versions of Snow Masters.  However, in the other 2 photos that show the Snow Masters, those are clearly short cab - 2 passenger Snow Masters.
So is it possible that there were more than 5 Snow Masters used at the Sopporro Olymics?
Or is it possible that the photo that shows 5 Snow Masters with 7 passenger cabs were not used at the Olympics?
Or perhaps the 7 passenger versions were used for transport but not for slope grooming?  While another lot of short cab/2 passenger Snow Masters were used for grooming?


----------



## ST4 JAPAN

Hi there
The picture of the 5 masters with roof racks and 7person cabins could easily be the some of the ones in my area.
But after searching high and low in the Sapporo, Hokkaido area there were no single cab or hyralic equiped machines to be found, none of the Japanese owners or snow area operators have any idea what happened to them.
I found one guy in Teine Highlands ski resort in Sapporo city he is now the mountain manager who remembers operating them at the olympics but cant recall what happened to them.
Would love to get my hands on a single cab.
So will keep looking.
Any idea of serial numbers?
Does any one know the make, model name and size of the large bogey tyres avalible. I have been searching high and low for a modern tyre.farming?forestry?
Any help would be great.


----------



## Moorbagger

hello at all,

my name is robert, my location is south germany.

i am owner of a Snow trac i think its a st4? my father buy the snowtrac from the german army in the year 1975.
since this time he was the most time in a car box an was not run..
and now i have begin to restorate the snowtrac

some pictures: http://www.drsnet.de/~robert/Mil-Fahrzeuge/album/

greetings robert

(sorry my bad english)


----------



## pixie

Hello, Robert and welcome to these Forums !

Your English is very good and understandable 

Your Snow Trac looks very good also and the countyside in the other pictures is magnificent


----------



## Melensdad

Hi Robert, welcome to the Forums.  Your English is much better than my German (_I can still read a bit of German but have not spoken it in many years_).  We are glad you joined us here.  Feel free to join in any area, and please ask questions (in English or auf Deutch) and we will do what we can to help you out.  And of course, if you can help us, please do so!

I do my best to translate English-German, but it usually is pretty rough!



Hallo Robert, Willkommen zu den Foren. Ihr Englisch ist viel besser als mein Deutscher (ich kann ruhig las ein wenig Deutschen aber hatte gesprochen ihn nicht in vielen Jahren). Wir sind Sie verbanden uns hier froh. Tun, fühlen Sie frei, irgendeinen Bereich anzuschließen, und bitte stellen Sie Fragen (in englischem oder im auf Deutch) und wir was wir die Dose, zum zu helfen Sie aus. Und selbstverständlich, wenn Sie uns helfen können, bitte so!

Ich tue mein bestes, um English-German zu übersetzen, aber es ist normalerweise recht rauh!

Wenn Sie ein Handbuch benötigen, habe ich die, die an keinen Kosten vorhanden sind. Ich kann es Ihnen auf einer Computerscheibe schicken.


----------



## Moorbagger

hello pixie, hello B_Skurka

thank you for the nice welcoming.

the picture of my ST are 4years old. at this time i have lot of work to make him in a better condition. I should like make a new paint on it and the engine is not running very well. yesterday i have the engine built out and the next weeks i fit a new exhaust, i  check the ignition system and the orginal tank have loss by rust and i  must build a new tank. 
but i need my Snowtrac not for work and it is my hobby to repair old vehicles,
so the fun is mutch better when the ST running well  

the identnr. is 000769

@B_Skura:
 thank you for the offer, but i have all user manual, spare parts list for the 
 engine and the Snowtrac.
 in time i need a v-belt for the steering and i hope to find a manufactur in germany who  sell one... 


it is possible to upload pictures?

greetings robert

I wish you a Happy New Year!


----------



## Melensdad

Ich sehe Sie, im Bayern zu leben. Vor ich verbrachte einige Zeit in Oberamegau vielen Jahren. Es ist ein schönes Teil des Landes.  


The V belt you are looking for is called a VARIATOR belt.  Do a search here on the Forums for VARIATOR and you will find suppliers for these belts.
Der "V" Riemen, den Sie benötigen, wird den VARIATOR Riemen genannt. Tun Sie eine "Suche" hier auf den Foren für VARIATOR und Sie finden Lieferanten, die diese Riemen verkaufen.​To upload photos please read this thread: http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=1312&highlight=upload+pictures


----------



## paul webster

Do you guys have any photos of snow trac's that are not painted in the traditional " Red "  post the pic's


----------



## Melensdad

paul webster said:


> Do you guys have any photos of snow trac's that are not painted in the traditional " Red "  post the pic's


Paul, do a couple searches and you will find some.  I know we have some photos of a BLUE Snow Trac because I was considering painting mine blue, do a search for "blue snow trac" and you'll probably find it.  There is also a Polish Snow Trac that is painted in red/white/black that is used as a TAXI CAB.

Off the top of my head, if you look up a member in the "Member List" by the name of 'flyingfor2' and pull up his posts you will see his GREEN Snow Trac.  You may also want to look through the PHOTO GALLERY, there are probably a few in some of the various user galleries that are of non-red Snow Tracs.


----------



## Muzz69

Bob,

Some terrific stuff on here mate. Hoping to join you as an owner soon. Keep up the good work, how I found this place I'll never know....!

Muzz


----------



## Ice Queen

Here is a black and white one, which as you can see is mostly white, it was when we had our snow - not enough to play in though!


----------



## grahamdelooze

any more news from st4japan those photos of old machines are great. I would like one of those st4b
graham


----------



## paul webster

Exactly, would love to hear from st4 in japan. has anyone tried to contact him ????


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I have not heard from him of late.


----------



## pezman

Hi! I'm also new to the forums. I've bought a snow master from Bogie. There are no tags on it, so I'm not sure of the date. I belive it might be a '67 by looking at the tranny numbers and the suspension. Motor is a 1500cc industial single port. Missing original hood and most of grill and sheet metal around the engine compartment. I decided to restore/rebuild to as close to new as I can. Currently it has a three man cab made of steel. Most of the grousers are broken/ missing the "herring bone" peices. Thinking of trying to make my own. Have seen that several of you are trying the same.  I have stripped down to the bare frame at this time. will post my photos soon of the tear down. already getting some new parts, starting on bearings and other small parts. time is hard to come by, so this will probably take a year or more.   Need to replace the main frame rails as it appears to have been badly damaged in the past, (sectioned,bent, and twisted) But I'm really looking forward to getting into it! Today we have 8-10 inches of snow and it is -13 below (-24 inthe wind).


----------



## pezman

And this is Indiana!


----------



## Melensdad

pezman said:


> And this is Indiana!



Well that makes 2 confirmed Snow Trac in Indiana.  There used to be an open top version that was used in Texas oil fields here in Indiana.  It was for sale about 2 years ago.  Never did find out where that one went to or if it is still in the state.


----------



## aksteve

Well, just worked a deal on a Sno Trac ST4 here in Eagle River, Ak. Ser.# is 58025 I think. The guy used it alot for moose hunting and never had it on the snow. Needs one or two boggie wheels and some brake work. Interior is rough but don't see much for body damage. The owner is going to help me do the work on the rig as he seems very knowlegable about them and I'm honestly not. Payed him a little more than I think it's worth but it comes with a trailer and he has some spare parts as well as tools, etc. Motivated to get it out in early May for a spring brown bear hunt in the hills. Will post pics soon.


----------



## Lyndon

*NEWS FLASH!*

WELCOME TO THE FORUMS FORUM SNOW CAT WEB SITE 'AKSTEVE'. YOUR SNOW TRAC WAS THE 29TH MACHINE BUILT OUT OF 2315+, MAKING IT ONE OF, IF NOT *THE OLDEST RUNNING MACHINE I KNOW OF!* CONGRATULATIONS! THIS IS ONE I WOULD REALLY LIKE TO SEE, IN PERSON.
LYNDON.


----------



## aksteve

Lyndon, the gentleman I am purchasing it from is Ben Wade if that rings a bell? Nice guy and he made some interesting mods to the rig. One is a disc brake system which he never did get to work quit right but we are going to try and install some larger units and hope that helps. We are getting the unit into the shop on Monday to start working on it. Will get some pics out as soon as I can.
Thanks.


----------



## Moose Guy

Hello all,

Thank you for your time and grade into this site. It has been invaluable on many occasions for the Alaska Moose Federation. On our last project below Anchorage on the Coastal Wildlife Refuge, we stopped long enough to snap a couple of Forums worthy photos  of our #1776 Snow Trac between runs. The first photo has Cook Inlet directly behind our Snow Trac with the Kenai Mountains rising up in the background.

The second photo is where we took a break to capture the 2005 Bombardier GT 300 and the Snow Trac in front of Mt. Susitna in the background or otherwise known as Sleeping Lady because at sunset, the outline of the mountain has the perfect shape of a lady lying on her back . You know Alaska is a pretty cool place when your mountains are silhouetted so nicely!


----------



## shopman

Hi Moose Guy, 
I was just watching Discovery Channel and "Alaska's Most Extreme" and there you were! About a 5 minute segment of your work protecting the Moose and the drivers on the highways. Great scenery & really great to see some snowcats in action on a "big time" channel! Great work and what a great way to spend some days...  Saw some more snowcats on another Alaska program before that one. Awesome!


----------



## JimVT

I joined the trac club last week with #185
 My Bombi may be finding a new owner this fall.


----------



## Melensdad

WOW that is an interesting green color!!!

We need more photos.


----------



## JimVT

No photos yet except of a few of the minor roof water/rust damage I am working on. The  story of it is in #1.
http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=7954&highlight=Prince+Rupert


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

you will either love it or hate it you will find a better ride more room down side they are noisy kind of delicate but they are a over the snow transport not a tank or a cat and they work good for what they were ment for congrats on the new snow trac.


----------



## Lyndon

Melensdad said:


> WOW that is an interesting green color!!!
> 
> We need more photos.



It was painted to match State Of Washington DOT rigs, so that the owner could avoid vandalism.

It's the one in the first part of "Larry Olson's" story. 
http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=7954

More people have probably seen this little green cat than any other ST4 built:

Pictures In Hemmings Motor News (circulation about 20 Million), Hot VW's((12 Million Subscribers, another 12 million copies sold at news stands), VW Trends, (2 Million subscribers, another 10 million at the stands), and several European VW Magazines that I don't know the names of, or circulation numbers. A Well traveled machine: Sweden to Prince Rupert BC, To Sumner Wa, To various car shows, to Stampeed Pass,(passes thru 2 owners hands at stampeed pass washington), To Enumclaw Washington. 
When I get back to washington from alaska I will bicycle over(about 10 miles) to Jim's place and give him THE ORIGINAL BRITTISH COLUMBIA LICENSE PLATES! I wondered why I never could pawn those off on somebody. 
"AND NOW YOU KNOW THE REST OF THE STORY" or at least the next chapter.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

wished youhad some thing on my snow trac but i suppose you never owned one here in north western ak


----------



## JimVT

Looking forward to having you over. That will make a good addition to my plate  collection.
Jim


----------



## JimVT

dds said:


> wished youhad some thing on my snow trac but i suppose you never owned one here in north western ak


 
You may want to read the download athttp://www.goldcordmine.com/manuals/Snow%20Trac%20(17%20manuals)/ then select  Manual 1963 full.pdf
On page 40 it has a story of the airforce sending snowtrac's to a white alice site site and what problems they had. One could be yours.
Jim


----------



## llewis7249

Hello Forum. I'm not a track owner (yet). Recently sold my deuce and a half after restoring her to daily driver capability. My family lived in Misawa, Japan in the early 60's -- way north on the island of Honshu, compliments of the USAF. Winters could be brutal -- snow one floor deep. My dad was incharge of the motor pool, so as soon as the runways were cleared and essential roads open, he'd make a milk/bread run to the house in a 4T10W. It confused me for years -- it was called a Weasel, but sure didn't look like the M29 series.

To shorten a  long, boring story, I was cleaning out some things and ran across a couple of photos of his ride. They were also used on the beach to service the gunnery/bombing range along the coast. I could occasionally hop a ride to watch the jets do their thing. And that's where my interest rekindled.

Live in Florida, but have a cabin northeast of Asheville, NC.

I really enjoy the builds and commentary on the forum. Thanks.


----------



## thcri RIP

Welcome to the Forum.  Glad to have you!!!


----------



## Cidertom

Greetings Everyone:  I am the new owner of #2116.  Just got it home, a few minor repairs then to find some snow next weekend for a "operator training".


----------



## Melensdad

Cidertom said:


> Greetings Everyone:  I am the new owner of #2116.  Just got it home, a few minor repairs then to find some snow next weekend for a "operator training".



Operator Training is sort of an overstatement.  Its a good cover story to tell your wife.  Make her think you are NOT having any fun.  

And welcome to the group


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

snow tracs are a little more complex to operate than krusties as krustys never move they stay in a shop or on a trailer as a conversation piecs things to remember it's not a tank be gentel with it and never operate the steering wheel with out the vehicle moving as the little st'25' are geting hard to find good luck and post lots of pictures

Ps always fill the tank it's embarrising when a snow trac owner has to walk home you tend to get a lot of heckling from the krusty crowd


----------



## danoneal

Hi there,
My name is Dan and recently acquired a 1965 Snow Trac #708. He is currently making his way down from Kenai, Alaska  to the Seattle area and we are very excited to receive him. I am looking for some advice as to how to register him. Is my only option to register him as ORV as he has no skis he can not be registered as a snow mobile. How much does this limit where he can and can't go. I have heard about the jamboree in Leavenworth. What type of license is needed to participate in this event? I have enjoyed the information I have gotten from this forum so far and what ever advice you can offer would be welcomed as I have never driven a Snow Trac as yet. I look forward to meeting others with information and interest. 
Dan O


----------



## JimVT

you got some incorrect information if it is for Washington. yes register it as a snowmobile. this has been gone over many times on this fourm.
jim
I am SE of seattle 30 miles if you need any help pm me.
my links will tell you about the jamboree


----------



## Cidertom

JimVT said:


> you got some incorrect information if it is for Washington. yes register it as a snowmobile. this has been gone over many times on this fourm.
> jim


Jim:
Curious: Washingtons state law about what is a snowmobile is about( OK, almost verbatim)  the same as Oregons:  To be a snowmobile you must:(RCW 46.04.546) (ORS 801.490) (Definition required for snowmobile) (WA condition 2)(OR condition 3)) "is steered wholly or in part by skis or sled type runners." 

Is there a letter of interpretation or other Washington statute that clarifies this that you know of?  My Father in law wants me to come play outside of Spokane this winter.  In Oregon, Snowcats (other than old ski steered tuckers and the like) are not snowmobiles according to our DMV and are neither licensed nor titled.

Not trying to stir the pot, but to have the weasels in a row.
Tom


----------



## Cidertom

danoneal said:


> Hi there,
> My name is Dan and recently acquired a 1965 Snow Trac #708.



Dan: Congratulations and/ or condolences as required.  Ebay lists several straitjackets, might as well get one now.  

Hope to meet you on the trail sometime
Tom


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

danoneal said:


> Hi there,
> My name is Dan and recently acquired a 1965 Snow Trac #708. He is currently making his way down from Kenai, Alaska to the Seattle area and we are very excited to receive him. I am looking for some advice as to how to register him. Is my only option to register him as ORV as he has no skis he can not be registered as a snow mobile. How much does this limit where he can and can't go. I have heard about the jamboree in Leavenworth. What type of license is needed to participate in this event? I have enjoyed the information I have gotten from this forum so far and what ever advice you can offer would be welcomed as I have never driven a Snow Trac as yet. I look forward to meeting others with information and interest.
> Dan O


 I recognize that one and can provide some info it was purchaced from Brandon I kenai member caribue hills 17 purchased it 
he put it together and got it running I may have sent out some track parts for him I can't remember but it appears to be in real nice shape there for a while before Brandons shop caught fire he was rebuilding them for resale.


----------



## danoneal

Thank you for your replies. So just how do you get them to classify as a snow mobile in Washington state? How much do I gain by registering as snow mobile?
Dan O


----------



## JimVT

just tell them you want one. they all cost the same. I think 25bucks a year and you should get a vintage one.
you probably will gain nothing . I'm sure you know that they come with a parking sticker and is needed for your tow vehicle parking if you use a snowpark. you may get by with a Oregon one . 
2014 jamboree isn't at a snowpark.


----------



## danoneal

*Re: Jim*

Thank you and sorry for the late response. This will help when licensing my new toy I hope to be ready for the jamboree. Been working on the little fellow. The best way to get to know anything new. Couple issues with wheels but everything seems to be in pretty good shape.


----------



## NorCal

Hello, just joined the Snow Trac club last week with the purchase of ST4 #1948, former ambulance from Alaska pipeline. It will be used as my new family snow toy here in Northern California.


----------



## Paytpon.msf

Hello all! I'm fairly new to the forums here, but I figured I would share with you all a picture and video of my snowcat that I bought this summer. It wasn't running when I bought it, but I have since put work into it, and these are the results! Enjoy! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4dQT8CaK7M&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Greg7510

Hello

 Anyone have information on removing the transmission and putting taller gears on drive sprockets for snowmaster? I want to get at least another 5-10mph out of it.


----------



## redsqwrl

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=66818

you might find this interesting.

I am trying to get a shop to give me a good price.(project is out for bids)  the prototypes worked great.


----------



## Greg7510

Thanks redsqwrl, I appreciate it.


----------



## Zebedee

Hiya, just joined. I've been a lurker for a good few years now though.

I'm a VW guy at heart and became interested in Snow tracs while at college.
The college had been gifted this 1981 registered model after it had been retired from Mountain Rescue duty.


Save​
We used it as a play thing for a while in the mid 90's. I tried to buy it but it wasn't for sale.
Its probably still sat in one of their sheds now.


----------



## JimVT

not many ambulance models in the states. 
jim


----------



## Zebedee

Not sure how many were used as Ambulances in the UK. This is the only one i know of and mine is the only picture i've been able to find of it online.

The Mountain Rescue retired it as there was less and less snow each year so it was only used a few times each winter. Their Land Rovers could get to 90% of the places it could and were cheaper to run/maintain so they just gave it away. Save​


----------



## bushcaddy

robert from Timmins Ont. Canada . I just recently picked up a 72 snow dozer 250 st with 29 inches tracks , 6 cyl ford looks like a 300 ind, did a tune up ,runs real good and quiet, needs muffler, tracks are ok , solid fronts and foam filed rest of them, rear sprocket look new, engine runs cold, so I need thermostat,, but looks like a job to do that.. pics coming soon, cab is rough but fixable ,, looks like a good web site, I like the info a guy can get here, thanks
robert...


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

bushcaddy said:


> robert from Timmins Ont. Canada ..


  Pictures, pictures and more pictures.


----------



## bushcaddy




----------



## OldShopTeacher

I would like to add my latest purchase, Snow Trac #599. This is a former Army Snow Trac and I plan on returning it to it's Army colors. You can see the military tail lights. Along with this machine a twin parts Snow Trac was purchased as well still in it's military colors. I will post more pictures of the original paint when I pick up the parts machine. Very low hours and very little wear.


----------



## OldShopTeacher

Here is Snow-Trac #291. Found this near Coeur d'Alene Idaho. Needs some work but will make a nice machine when finished. Still need to find some parts, but have found some already.


----------



## OldShopTeacher

And here is what is left of Snow-Trac #603. Both #599 and #603 were owned by the Army but only #599 survived in running condition. #603 does have some good parts that I can use to put #291 back together.


----------



## PJL

Which army had 599?  Ours?  (US).


----------



## OldShopTeacher

PJL said:


> Which army had 599? Ours? (US).


 
 Yes, United States army.  They didn't change the color from the Snow Trac red and kept the Snow Trac graphics, they just added the Army lettering and some minor changes such as the tail lights from what I can see.


----------



## JimVT

one easy way to id a military snow trac is by the lifting hook that is next to the window at the rear of the hood.


----------



## 300 H and H

JimVT said:


> one easy way to id a military snow trac is by the lifting hook that is next to the window at the rear of the hood.



True of the European Military models. But my feeling is that the Snow Trac was never intended in our military as a standard issue motor pool machine. More of a stop gap type of machine for emergency use only. That was what those Snow Trac's were designated for at D.E.W radar sites for instance, emergency use only... No parts or service in the field. Nor do I believe any military historian would list a Snow Trac as a military tracked machine. So few of them in our services.. 

The lift hooks appeared after the acquisition of the rights and manufacturing were sold to Ackiv, and were only on the three band big wheel versions from what I have been able to find out. Those machines also feature a square plate on the nose with a short length of pipe welded on to it. This was the receiver for a ridged hitch that pinned into the pipe for towing a dead machine.. This version I don't think were purchased by our military. All I have come to know about in our military are two band earlier machines.. Execpt for one in Alaska, Don found in a town North of Nome. A Navy machine, three band tracks and the tall cab to boot... It has no lift hooks either, as I recall from Don's pictures.. 

In Michigan there were trials on a military base of all terrain type vehicals in the early 60's.. I don't know of the base name, but remember reading about this trial here on this forum some were... Could it be these machines could have been part of that trial? IF only they could talk... 

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Cidertom

One must also remember that the US military could, and does buy equipment COTS (Commercial Off The Shelf). The off the shelf stuff wasn't intended for warfare use. Base support operations, and  special projects were the usual culprits of COTS.  They would get a military number and sometimes paint.  As an example Keesler AFB had both military ambulances and COTS (southern ) The military was green ,hardened. The Southern was a POS done on least bid.  

So you could get both the nato/military version and the COTS version with military ID.

And then there was the nearly military crap. The CUCV stuff comes to mind. Just enough military that it wasn't normal, but not enough that it stood up well.


----------



## danoneal

Is there anyone out there who knows where I might find both large ST34 chain drive sprockets as both mine have broken teeth? I have found a local machine shop who can make them for me but $$$. I'm not sure if I am posting to the right place or how to but let's give it a shot. Any help would be great. Dan


----------



## Cidertom

Probably get better results in the repairs, parts and problems forum http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/forumdisplay.php?f=66

Good luck.  At least one member used the hubs on the small drive gear and welded new gears on.


----------



## danoneal

Thanks I'll try there


----------



## ROGI

Wish I was an owner......for real.
Could use it with a smile for my lodge in Maine ....


----------



## JimVT

one is for sale on the forum now.


----------



## ROGI

Hi Jim VT,
My first go around with this forum,  cannot find the for sale snow trek...  

I WILL keep trying though!!


----------



## JimVT

ROGI said:


> Hi Jim VT,
> My first go around with this forum,  cannot find the for sale snow trek...
> 
> I WILL keep trying though!!



I think it sold today. look in the classifieds.
http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/forumdisplay.php?f=106


----------



## Archive holder

Thnaks to you all for outstanding information an d stories about your machines.
I have the international register of the snow-tracs that were built in Morgongåva, Sweden in 1957-1983, however the last years there are not any bokks left from.
This reply origins to the ones of Lyndon for lots of years ago, but hopefully someone still can answer.
I know how many was exported to Canada and USA 1957-1978 but it is not the same as the numbers given in 2006.
However, I would be delited to know more about the big Companys mackines and how many theu had and the mentioned iicture of Whitehorse I also would like to see.
If anyone wants to Contact me send me an e-mail to kenthhansson@hotmail.se then and I will reply. Happy new year to you all as far from from Sweden.


----------



## georgeofdesert

Hello all. Long time lurker signing in.
 I've had this about 10 yrs.







Sorry about the lousy nameplate photo, best I can focus. WCFE a public tv station in NY?
I have no idea how much it weighs but it does ok on the flat terrain I deal with. But it is slow and loud. The original idea was hinge pins  between adjacent track guides. They were  rusted away or broke, so were cut out, then  added the inner 3 belts

  So now I own st182 that was listed here in the classifieds. Seems solid so far but the primary owner wanted brakes. That lead to many hours of reading and rereading the information you members have provided. So thank everybody except Puckle, who set the bar too high.


Used tan "Big Stretch" to fill in missing rubber.
Was able to find brake parts easily online. For future adjustment it seems like running the shoes up snug then backing off 4 "clicks"  will work. ?
Had the idea to reverse all 4 front sprockets...the track drive to get a wear baseline on the plastic sprockets and new wear surfaces for new drive chain.
Could not break the nut loose on the chain sprocket side without more torque than I cared to apply. Luckily someone had lubed the pins (ST3002) well and after drilling and tapping for a 5/16 bolt  pulled out easily.
 Had to whittle some aluminum out of the way for the axle to clear. The unpainted aluminum shows the extent.




 Was happy to see that the bearing housings (ST17A) are made of steel. So I have 2 aluminum spares.

 Should the track guides be equally shiny? Seems like all the work is being done on the inner parts in both sides. Alignment mostly rear wheel? 

Minor cracking on rear wheel, townies won't fix it-liability, so I stick welded with aluminum rod, didn't like the rough finish on the mating surface.  Read something here about freeze /thaw causing problems so I bedded the mounting flange with a thin layer of JB weld, if it works I'll be happy otherwise I'll be out there with a torch and chisel.
Almost ready for snow.


----------



## JimVT

i have st185 and maybe i can answer some questions .you can spin the drums while adjusting the shoes. 4 clicks should be ok. your hand bracke lever will tell you. i think it's a 65 vw  for shoes and springs. the snow trac parts have ST in front of them. vw is numbered. i used a liquid rubber for the inner sprocket. it just keeps the ice out form the center. 
the close up of the crack .i can't tell what it is.  and is the rear wheel rim cracked?
you look to be doing ok.  jim


----------



## georgeofdesert

Sorry, the close up was meant to show the metal removed to get the st17  assembly out through the engine compartment. I thought some purists may object but it saved my plan to reverse the sprockets without aggressive disassembly.


The wheel cracks were from hole to hole, some lug holes and main bore. There are several older cracks that have been welded up nicely. My repairs in the mounting area were not flat enough to trust the lug torque to hold, hence the bondo.

Had read elsewhere that it was necessary to remove the tracks to adjust the brakes-I  don't ever want to reinstall the tracks again, so I tried to come up with a shortcut.
Funny, funny. #185. If they were built at about 4 per week these two were built within hours of each other. Can you tell your original color?


Appreciate you guys sharing with nubies.


----------

